# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  New Virusinfo test?

## Sjoeii

http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=testseng

Looks like a new test is done?
When was this?

AVG as a new winner? They are growing

----------


## Ultima Weapon

I tried AVG before & it missed a lot of mallwares that the others detects but that was a 7 months ago. Maybe because they bought ewido & learn & implemented their methods into into their product. I still do not have a good opinion of avg because it makes a lot of false positives.

----------


## Sjoeii

I hear a lot of good things these days. And they are really getting better in these tests

----------


## NickGolovko

> http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=testseng
> 
> Looks like a new test is done?
> When was this?
> 
> AVG as a new winner? They are growing


There is an announcement on our site.  :Wink:  Results are summarized each month. 

I am moving the thread to the corresponding section.

----------


## Sjoeii

great thanx

----------

